# Savannah.......



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

More info??? Is this her cardiology visit? Sorry if my brain is foggy.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

That's great news. So glad she'll soon be in good hands.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bumping for Savannah!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is the thread about Savannah!!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=47142

Thank goodness she is at the vet and hopefully she will get well and her furever home


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

ALL paws crossed things are going to be minor - - Bless You guys for pulling!!


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah!!   keep us updated.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That is great news!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Yeah for Dirks Fund - way to go!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the update!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I havent much of a new update yet, but was told, she is at our vets, and her ears are very infected and causing her to scratch her face raw. She is very sweet and can sit.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie's Mom*

Maggie's MOM:

Glad she is at your vet and being looked at.
Maybe if they can cure the ear infection it will help Savannah stop scratching.
We'll keep checking in for updates!
Bless you guys for saving her!!!


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

that is such great news i was worried about that poor girl


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Keeping her in my thoughts and prayers...I couldn't read her thread.


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

any word....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Savannah*

Maggie's Mom

Any more news on Savannah?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

They were going to give her a bath and start tomorrow on her. her ears were really bad an they didnt want to put her through the mill all in one day. Our vet told us she would call us if needed but not to worry if we didnt hear from her the rest of the day.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie's Mom*

Maggie's Mom:

Thanks-so far NO NEWS for Samantha, is Good News.
Let us know when you hear from the vet.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie's Mom*

Maggie's Mom:

Any news on Savannah yet?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> Maggie's Mom:
> 
> Any news on Savannah yet?


They were running a battery of test today... hw etc....


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you for taking her in. We will keep her in our prayers.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

_What wonderful caring souls we have on GRF ..._
_I haven't had much time on my hands lately ..._
_But will certainly make up for it with a donation_
_It's the very least I can do_
_You guys are unbelievable ..._


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Done*

I bought my raffle tickets for the Marley and Me Poster signed by Jennifer Anniston for Savannah!!!

This gives me a warm and fuzzy feeling that little Savannah will be returned to health and will have a very loving and happy home someday soon!!!


----------

